# Lexicon PCM Native Reverb Plug-In



## Frederick Russ (Jan 27, 2010)

| 



*Lexicon* has chosen to join VI's roster of professional advertisers. 

"For over 35 years Lexicon has been recognized as the golden standard of digital reverb and effects processing and has continuously introduced leading edge technology for the audio industry. Lexicon has again rocked the audio industry with a complete collection of the finest reverb plug-ins available. The PCM Native Reverb Plug-In Bundle is the ultimate reverb plug-in for creating professional, inspirational mixes within popular DAWs like Pro Tools, Logic, and any other VST, Audio Unit, or RTAS compatible platform. 

"With all the flexibility you would expect from a native plug-in, this powerhouse Bundle delivers 7 legendary Lexicon reverbs with hundreds of the most versatile and finely-crafted studio presets, including recognizable classics from Lexicon’s immense library of sounds. Designed to bring the highest level of sonic quality and function to all your audio applications, the PCM Native Reverb Bundle will take center stage in your DAW."


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 27, 2010)

This makes me hope that in future I must endure less convolution reverb.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 28, 2010)

There's some video's on youtube at the official Lexicon channel: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tK0ioq71-k


----------



## TeamLeader (Jan 28, 2010)

This suite of reverbs just blew us away. We are longtime lex users, and this is every bit as good as our 300's etc. CPU hit way low. So easy to use. Just scary musical. Well worth every penny.


----------



## Ed (Jan 28, 2010)

Oooooooh


----------



## Ed (Jan 28, 2010)

But it cant be as good surely, or they'll be out of business of hardware units?


----------



## AR (Jan 28, 2010)

Uuuuuuuh, that is some nasty awesome shit.

I test as we speak on LASS. 

Holy Mother...I just love the CPU usage.

Greetz
AR


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot of Lexicon hardware owners are pretty much floored by the fact its their prized algorithms on your DAW. The cool thing is that you no longer ò‡Ö   Â}‡Ö   Â~‡Ö   Â‡Ö   Â€‡Ö   Â‡Ö   Â‚‡Ö   Âƒ‡Ö   Â„‡Ö   Â…‡Ö   Â†‡Ö   Â‡‡Ö   Âˆ‡Ö   Â‰‡Ö   ÂŠ‡Ö   Â‹‡Ö   ÂŒ‡Ö   Â‡Ö   ÂŽ‡Ö   Â‡Ö   Â‡Ö   Â‘‡Ö   Â’‡Ö   Â“‡Ö   Â”‡Ö   Â•‡Ö   Â–‡Ö   Â—‡Ö   Â


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 28, 2010)

So it's eBay time again?

I'm serious on the IR comments (not to plug my stuff, really) - a lot of EQ plugins are also IR based, nothing wrong with the technigue of convolution.

But Lexicon mentions only the sounds from a number of units and a collection of presets. There is absolutely no mentioning of how you can make a reverb preset yourself, by tweaking ERs with different parameters, e.g.

So I am really interested in the difference between "native" and "algorithmic". The low CPU also wonders me....


----------



## garylionelli (Jan 28, 2010)

It's definitely not convolution based. Same code as their hardware (email Lex tech support for confirmation). All I can say is that after using Altiverb for years (and as wonderful as it is), the Lex is alive in comparison. The reverb tails have motion just like my old Lexicon 300, and the sound is even better. And in general it's not muddy at all, like so many of the IRs in the convolution-based verbs. Best plug-in in recent memory that I've bought; worth every penny.


----------



## garylionelli (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought I'd add a few things. It's definitely not convolution-based. Same code as their hardware (email Lex tech support for confirmation). All I can say is that after using Altiverb for years (and as wonderful as it is), the Lex is alive in comparison. The reverb tails have motion just like my old Lexicon 300, and the sound is even better. And in general it's not muddy at all, like so many of the IRs in the convolution-based verbs. Best plug-in in recent memory that I've bought; worth every penny.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 28, 2010)

I am very happily using it...thumbs up here.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 28, 2010)

SvK @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> ed...they are as good the product costa 1500+ $
> 
> same price or a little less than the hardware.
> 
> SvK



Consider though that you would have to have 4 or more hardware units laying around to do what this one plug-in can. Besides, you can grab this for nearly $350 off if you shop around.


----------



## bryla (Jan 28, 2010)

Peter:

Here he clearly states it is algorithms:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGV7_Hp0 ... re=related


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2010)

As I said so often, the sound of a convolution reverb is very great, but it sounds as a concolution reverb. 

For example, listen to the HS demos and compare the sound to VSL, when Nick turns on the PLAY`s convo-reverb. You know what I mean?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 28, 2010)

No... :D

But seriously, there a so many aspects involved. In my opinion, there is no such thing as a "convolution" sound. Otherwise, Ernest Cholakis would have switched to other interesting sound projects a long time ago. The mathematics behind convolution is rock solid (mind you btw, it is also a big tool in seismology!!!) - it just all depends on the content and correct routing (like with hardware revs).


----------



## re-peat (Jan 28, 2010)

germancomponist @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> As I said so often, the sound of a convolution reverb is very great, but it sounds as a concolution reverb.
> 
> For example, listen to the HS demos and compare the sound to VSL, when Nick turns on the PLAY`s convo-reverb. You know what I mean?



I have no idea what you're on about, sorry. Anything wrong with the reverb in the HS-demos, you mean? And what type of reverb do you think is on nearly every recent VSL-demo?

And something else: if a convolution reverb sounds like a convolution reverb, than that's a success, no? Unless the developer had something entirely different in mind when he started writing the code, of course. If an aeroplane flies like an aeroplane, then ... mission accomplished, I would think, cause that is what it was built to do.

_


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 28, 2010)

and let's not forget that most EQ plugins are convolution based!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2010)

Don`t you hear this big different between an algo and the convo reverbs, Re-Peat?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 28, 2010)

germancomponist @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> Don`t you hear this big different between an algo and the convo reverbs, Re-Peat?


Apples and oranges, Gunther!

It depends on the CONTENT!

Don't compare Altiverb Todd-AO with a Lexicon 960L. Makes no sense. Too many differences involved.

Sorry for getting off-topic guys....


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2010)

Peter,

don`t get me wrong. I like the sound from the convos and your recordings for these are great, very great. But I lòˆ   Âíˆ   Âîˆ   Âïˆ   Âðˆ   Âñˆ   Âòˆ   Âóˆ   Âôˆ   Âõˆ   Âöˆ   Â÷ˆ   Âøˆ   Âù


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 28, 2010)

I certainly won't - I now have far better stuff than TJ had 5 years ago and must focus on my writing and mixing abilities. I'm not a pro, and won't be in a long time, if ever. Making good music is better than getting good gear.

Be careful with overspending if this stuff does not make you money yet...


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 28, 2010)

No downloadable demo makes it tough especially if you already own the hardware. 
I am quite sure it will sound excellent, but I don't consider listening to tails a good test.
I would love to see how it works when ER's and Rooms are bled in through AUX knobs on 24 stereo tracks up tp 48.
That's where the well designed plugs raise their head above the others.
I really hope they decide to have a 14 day return policy or something.
Any plug over 1000 USD needs an audition like the other top shelf developers have.
I look forward to that time.
How abaout a jpeg from one of you guys showing the parameters of the ER page if you have the time.
It would be much appreciated.


----------



## re-peat (Jan 28, 2010)

germancomponist @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> Don`t you hear this big different between an algo and the convo reverbs, Re-Peat?



It doesn't matter what I think. It's just that you're saying something which I don't understand: _"For example, listen to the HS demos and compare the sound to VSL, when Nick turns on the PLAY`s convo-reverb."_ 
Hence my double question. Now, the first of those questions isn't that important — I'm aware that it is very fashionable these days to point out the many flaws in that abysmal product that is HS —, but the second one referred to the fact that most VSL-demos are processed with convolution reverbs as well, and that is why I find your argument strangely incomprehensible.

_


----------



## c0mp0ser (Jan 28, 2010)

Emanuel @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> I certainly won't - I now have far better stuff than TJ had 5 years ago and must focus on my writing and mixing abilities. I'm not a pro, and won't be in a long time, if ever. Making good music is better than getting good gear.
> 
> Be careful with overspending if this stuff does not make you money yet...



+1 for Peter's IR's, especially for mockups.
Look, in the end, if you're doing mockups... they're just samples... An expensive reverb is not going to cover up the fact that a piece is sample-based.

If you're mixing live orchestra... different story, then these Native plugs may have great worth.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 28, 2010)

The tricky thing in this topic is that we have pro film/tv composer here, then we have a lot of people building up a composing studio and having some revenues from their work and then we have the aspiring, starting wanna-be's (including moi, but with some more experience in wanne-being).

This can make discussions about professional tools difficult... I hope you all can see the discussions from all our personal sitations...


----------



## TeamLeader (Jan 28, 2010)

Emanuel @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> Lol, I am REALLY curious if it really is algorithmic or convolution based... there are some hints here and there that it is IR based.
> 
> I am not seeing any typical parameter knobs from the hardware Lexes, most are for EQ-ing.
> 
> ...



Yup Peter. Tis all there. Spin wander, shape et al


----------



## clonewar (Jan 28, 2010)

It's very cool to see that Lexicon is going to advertise here!

There's a veeeery long thread on gearslutz about the Lexicon bundle, with a lot of involvement from the Lexicon developer responsible for the plugin. They are the reverb algos from the PCM96 hardware (none of the non-reverb effects), no convolution. 



chimuelo @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> No downloadable demo makes it tough especially if you already own the hardware.



Lexicon has stated that they are working on a demo system.. but you can get a demo from www.plugindiscounts.com , send them an email.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2010)

re-peat @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Jan 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Don`t you hear this big different between an algo and the convo reverbs, Re-Peat?
> ...



Oops, sorry for my bad english. I will say it in other words. 

Convo reverbs can sound good, no question. They all also have their "own" sound, same as the algo reverbs. 

But to my ears, and maybe thats only me, convos are always sounding like convos, and, for example, when Nick turned the Convo-Reverb on (in the demo), then the sound went suddenly in the direction to the VSL sound, when there also a convolution reverb is used.

It is no secret that a reverb makes a big portion of your sound, especially when strings are there. And I like the sound from the lexis more than from convos. 

Some people like the Stratocaster sound more than the Les-Paul`s and vice versa.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 29, 2010)

germancomponist @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> ... when Nick turned the Convo-Reverb on (in the demo), then the sound went suddenly in the direction to the VSL sound, when there also a convolution reverb is used.



??!??! ~o)


EDIT: Maybe I should clarify, but how can you even know if there is convo or either algo verb on a lib which was either recorded at a silent stage or at a - let's say - more natural stage with several mics??

Even better, you say that HS sounds more like VSL when convo reverb is on HS?
How is that possible that a roomy lib with additional reverb sounds similar to a dry lib which has algo verb on it. Besides that what VSL demos are you talking and why do you know which demos used convo or algo verb???

(PS: for anyone who thinks it seems like bashing at the silent since I simply used natural for HS, I was just trying to find words to differentiate the two stages - not more)


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 29, 2010)

Alex, the new PLAY Engine has a built in Convo Reverb, what Nick demonstrated in the video. 

I did not say that it sounds similar as VSL when the Convo-Reverb is used, but I said that the sound then goes into this direction. Especially when using the dry mic positions..
Not less, not more.

VSL I said only as an example. I think you know that one can use, for example, Altiverb not only to fake a stage, but to get a reverb. Yeah, and HS has the stage in the recordings, what I like much more than the silent stage. 

And I always said, thats only me maybe. You can like the Convo reverbs or not, I do even like the algos more. So what? :-D


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 29, 2010)

c0mp0ser @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> +1 for Peter's IR's, especially for mockups.
> Look, in the end, if you're doing mockups... they're just samples... An expensive reverb is not going to cover up the fact that a piece is sample-based.
> 
> If you're mixing live orchestra... different story, then these Native plugs may have great worth.



But isn't it not only about realism but also transparecy?

I mean doesn't it matter if you have samples or live recording. The same muddiness with badly recorded IRs could happen anyway in my opinion ... and the other way round you can add nice transparecy with a great algo reverb such as Bricasti or Lexi?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 29, 2010)

Didn't Lexicon announce a lower-price plug-in at NAMM? I don't see anything about it on their site. 

If you don't have any Algo reverbs, check out Eos from Audio Damage. Very nice stuff.

I bought a PCM96 Surround from Lexicon a year ago and LOVE it. You can also use it as a plug-in on a Mac. It's twice as much as the plug-in software, though. 

Pros: Future proof (I can always connect analog or AES), sounds awesome
Cons: Only two stereo, one surround, stereo + 2 mono or four mono sends. Two stereo reverbs is usually enough for me, though it would be nice to have multiple stereo or surround reverbs for printing stems. 

The Lexicon reverb sound is sublime. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to second what Synthetic sez about EOS. If you can't afford the Lexicon plug at this time then EOS is perfect @ $60 or so. Wonderful algorithmic reverb with sweet modulation. It just got an update with new presets. 

I'm aware of several of us on this forum who own and regularly use EOS. 

I too have a PCM96 Surround. Love it - sounds great. If I had held off a couple more weeks I would have known about the plug. Honestly I would rather have the plug. You guys are getting in on this at a great time!

Now if we can just get that iLARC app for the iPad. :D (It better work with the hardware version too or I _will_ feel left out.) 

.


----------



## bryla (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to third about EOS! That and CSR do it for me. I don't have any experience with hardware Lex.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 29, 2010)

To all: focus more on your chops and less on the furniture


----------



## TonyBelmont (Jan 29, 2010)

clonewar @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> Lexicon has stated that they are working on a demo system.. but you can get a demo from www.plugindiscounts.com , send them an email.



Yes, anyone that wants to try the PCM Bundle... drop me a line and I'll give you a 14 day demo.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 29, 2010)

Emanuel @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> To all: focus more on your chops and less on the furniture



That's what all the guys with small furniture say.


----------



## garylionelli (Jan 29, 2010)

Waywyn @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> I mean doesn't it matter if you have samples or live recording. The same muddiness with badly recorded IRs could happen anyway in my opinion ... and the other way round you can add nice transparecy with a great algo reverb such as Bricasti or Lexi?



I agree with this. There are only a handful of IRs, IMO, that don't muddy up the mix a little with Altiverb, and I can't say I'm 100% happy with them anyhow. In direct comparison, I'm finding that using the Lex plug always gives me that clarity and transparency I'm looking for. And after all, so many orchestral scoring sessions are sweetened in the end with a Lex or Bricasti anyway, since you can't get anywhere near enough natural verb from a scoring stage.


----------



## bryla (Jan 29, 2010)

Emanuel @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> To all: focus more on your chops and less on the furniture


So why do you develop IR's?


----------



## TonyBelmont (Jan 29, 2010)

synthetic @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> Didn't Lexicon announce a lower-price plug-in at NAMM? I don't see anything about it on their site.



Yes, but it's not ready for release yet... It's the LXP bundle, and doesn't use the same algorithms as the PCM.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 30, 2010)

bryla @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> Emanuel @ Fri Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> > To all: focus more on your chops and less on the furniture
> ...


Because I needed some cheap but good looking furniture at that time :wink:


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Another vote for EOS here. Pretty amazing, easy to use and inexpensive algo reverb.


----------



## lux (Jan 30, 2010)

the more i try the more i find myself hating convolution and loving algo reverbs. 

I'm starting to guess I'm just unable to use any convolution reverb.


----------



## bryla (Jan 30, 2010)

Emanuel @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> bryla @ Sat Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Emanuel @ Fri Jan 29 said:
> ...


Yes! And some people have fat asses but still by expensive chairs! (don't know if that analogy makes sense....  )


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't get you Bryla, even Thomas Bergersen supports/supported my stuff.

Are you in a position to buy expensive Lexicon stuff? I am not - but I am very happy with the stuff I have built up in the last 10 years, including some IRs that I am proud of.
Let me hear stuff from you, please - as I said before, we have a very mixed group here, some really MUST have the latest stuff for their work and others, like myself and I guess you too, can only dream about that stuff.

Enough said - put things into the right perspective.

And man, your have still the right age to go for it!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 30, 2010)

> +1 for Peter's IR's, especially for mockups.



Yeah, have to say. Best purchase I made for my strings. The ERs made them sound way more realistic than any other verb I have.

I didn't think much about the Lex, but when I had it applied (a real one) to my VSL strings on a project, I was impressed.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Btw, since we are talking IRs and algo verbs, but as for me personally when I say IRs, I mean captured rooms, not captured hardware devices. Even if you compare real room vs. hardware IRs there is a difference.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 30, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> Waywyn @ Sat Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, since we are talking IRs and algo verbs, but as for me personally when I say IRs, I mean captured rooms, not captured hardware devices. Even if you compare real room vs. hardware IRs there is a difference.
> ...



Yeh +1 here .. I recently reworked my reverb settings and threw out all Altiverb stuff (with that I mean the rooms) except for the SAM Harp and The Trumpet. I am still using ToddAO for that ... but for everything else (sections+reverb tail) I am just using IR1 and impulses from the Bricasti. On everything else I still stick with Peters IRs and EOS.

It may be just me but I feel my mixes got even more transparent and pristine by using IRs or algo reverb in general - I don't experience that "frequencies got swallowed" feeling anymore


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 30, 2010)

14 day demo is perfect.
I will know immediately as I will throw it in on some 96k Surround stuff.
Thanks Tony.
I will grab it when I have some extra time next week.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 30, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> Waywyn @ Sat Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, since we are talking IRs and algo verbs, but as for me personally when I say IRs, I mean captured rooms, not captured hardware devices. Even if you compare real room vs. hardware IRs there is a difference.
> ...



Ah, good to see that I am not allone with my ears.

´1!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahh reverbs… the Lex plug and the Lex algo sound generally is really that great, soft, warm pillow that surrounds and softens your instrument. It’s kind of an enveloping cloud. Even the short rooms have a bit of that quality. It’s nice in your mix, especially pop mixes. It also does a good job on VSL strings – warming them up and does a wonderful job on LASS vlns calming down their somewhat piercing nature. 

But algos don’t really say, ‘I’m in a real space, don’t ya know, y’all?’ 

Convos do tend to be a bit boxey in the low mids. And they certainly don’t have much ‘life’ to them. You can see Alitverb 7 coming out with algorithmic-style modulation and shimmer fx. AudioEase are doing a great job of responding to perceived shortcomings of their chosen reverb genre. 

For whatever reason, the cleanest and most accurate convo I’ve heard is the VSL plugin that comes with Vienna Suite. It doesn’t seem to have that low end build up. I’ve even used them in series (one ER and one Tail) and they stay clean and pretty darn ‘believable’. In my experience it works especially good with giving some distance to VSL WW’s. 

Nathan brought up Mir. Mir is the only reverb I’ve heard that give height information along with width and depth. I don’t own it but am mightily impressed with the demos. Nothing else I’ve heard can display the ability to create such a true sonic environment and a sense of being the listener within a specific location. _If_ VSL can stay the course and afford to continue to develop this product (especially the workflow issues) then the composition, post production and music mixing communities will have an entirely new species of acoustic generation to play with. 

.

PS-
Chimuelo - the Lex plug is not surround capable.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow. Can't wait to try them out and compare them to my hardware units. (am an endorser of Acousticas irs)

@Gunther: We are ALL alone with our ears. 

Cheers,


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 30, 2010)

tmhuud @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> [email protected]: We are ALL alone with our ears.
> 
> Cheers,



o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 31, 2010)

Get the Demo Download for the Lexicon PCM Native Plugin-in Bundle here:

http://www.lexiconpro.com/static.php?id=55

.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2010)

UAD Plate 140. Love it. Can't do without it.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 31, 2010)

dexterflex @ Sat Jan 30 said:


> Are you guys using the lexicon PCM reverb for the tail or for both ER and main Tail?



Both. Whenever I use an IR reverb, it sounds like somethings out of phase. I've tried the ER only trick with Altiverb and it sounds small and tinny, like my horns are in a little metal box.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2010)

Anybody try the free Yellow Tools HOF, btw? Pretty extensive, especially for free.. Controls are a bit of a headscratcher.


----------



## caseyjames (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if any of your fellows working with the new Lexicon tools had any recommendation as to what presets and which plugins you are preferring?

I have always liked the unflattering reality (even if its a super reality) that IR's have on samples that are often too clean.

Are there any good presets that capture some of that physical room from the 50's/60's sound while maintaining clarity and separation?

To my mind when I think of lexicon I think of 1990's Disney soundtracks, though I'm sure there is a laundry list of reasons why that is unfair.

In other words:

What is the ToddAO of the lexicon preset libray?

What is the Fox stage?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the PCM96 Surround, but I assume that the plug-in is similar. The PCM has three hall algorithms. "Concert Hall" is based on the old Lexicon 224L for pop vocal stuff. "Random Hall" is taken from the 480L and is probably the main "Lexicon Sound" that people talk about. "Hall" is a new one for the PCM96 that's a bit more realistic than Random Hall. I've been using the new Hall a bit, though it's hard to stop using Random Hall because it's so awesome.  

In addition to that there are some programs that use the Room algorithm to create a hall, I think the Bricasti emulation works this way. 

The 96 gives you two stereo programs. I usually have ~2 sec Hall or Random Hall on the first slot and a shorter plate on the second slot.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 31, 2010)

> To my mind when I think of lexicon I think of 1990's Disney soundtracks, though I'm sure there is a laundry list of reasons why that is unfair.



The Lexicon is pretty standard. It's almost in every single studio in the market (that can afford it) it's used in just about every genre.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 31, 2010)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Jan 31 said:


> Get the Demo Download for the Lexicon PCM Native Plugin-in Bundle here:
> 
> http://www.lexiconpro.com/static.php?id=55
> 
> .



o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o


----------



## José Herring (Jan 31, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Sun Jan 31 said:


> UAD Plate 140. Love it. Can't do without it.



One of the best reverbs I've ever heard. Next on my to get list once I straighten out this VEPro thingy.

Just curious. Do you use it on orchestral instruments or mostly on drums and rock/pop/urban stuff?

Jose


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2010)

Not to put too fine a point on how boring I am, but I sorta use it on everything  

I use Cubase , which has 'Reverence' built in, and people seem to like it. I am unable to warm up to it.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 1, 2010)

I just gave it a shot for a few minutes and compared it to EOS and IRs from Bricasti.
I have the feeling that the Lexicon always sounds warm, no matter how much I EQ the reverb curves from the other plugs. They almost seem a bit metal-ish compared to the Lexicon ... gnaaaa .... where is that Money Machine!!??


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a good description: "metal-ish compared to the Lexicon"

+1


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 1, 2010)

Those whose first language is English might be more likely to use the word, 'metallic'. But 'metal-ish' is very adventurous and inventive. :D 

.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 1, 2010)

Jack Weaver @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Those whose first language is English might be more likely to use the word, 'metallic'. But 'metal-ish' is very adventurous and inventive. :D
> 
> .



Haha, yeh .. well, I blame it on my roots! 
... but yeh, it seriously sounds more metallic and seems to lose lo end and adds mid ... dunno if I am the only one with this opinion, but to me it sounds like it. Maybe I just loaded the wrong IRs into IR1 etc.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone else having issues with getting them to work in Nuendo 4 (64bit)?


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Not to put too fine a point on how boring I am, but I sorta use it on everything
> 
> I use Cubase , which has 'Reverence' built in, and people seem to like it. I am unable to warm up to it.



Revernce is ok to use on single tracks as an insert if you want to add "room" directly to the sound. But as a general reverb I don't like it. It collapses the stereo field and makes things sound muddy.

Jose


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 1, 2010)

Very interesting quote from Gearslutz by "Nobody Special":

"I wrote the code for both, so I don't need to interpret anything. The computer is more than capable of running that code without compromise. Found a few minor bugs in the PCM96 code which I've fixed here. But I intend to take those fixes back to the 96 when I can. I left the input panners out of these algs because it's easier to do it in the DAW. That's the only difference.

But I fully expect non-double-blind tests to 'prove' the 96 is better because it's hardware"


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Very interesting quote from Gearslutz by "Nobody Special":
> 
> "I wrote the code for both, so I don't need to interpret anything. The computer is more than capable of running that code without compromise. Found a few minor bugs in the PCM96 code which I've fixed here. But I intend to take those fixes back to the 96 when I can. I left the input panners out of these algs because it's easier to do it in the DAW. That's the only difference.
> 
> But I fully expect non-double-blind tests to 'prove' the 96 is better because it's hardware"



LOL, last words where killing me 

I still think this might apply to most or some hardware compressors, eqs, especially premaps etc. ... but lots of people just pretend hardware simpöy HAS to be better since there is a metal or aluminium case built around it .. especially when it is a reverb plugin which is based on code anyway.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 1, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Life began to be quite gray when the demo ran out. Lexicon PCM Native is a bit like a drug - one will go through withdrawal. Then purchasing it becomes far less painful.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: That kracked me up!

Thanks for the honest review Fred.

Now I know to avoid this demo. :( 

Just say "No" kids.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, you are talking about "this big different" I always was talking about, Frederick. 

The convos are nice and good, but there is "this" different. 

Cheers


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the Lex sounds great...it might be the first thing I've heard that would convince me to give up my UA 'verb, aside from the updated Plate 250. However, at a guesstimate of $1500, and I don't own either HS, Symphobia or LASS ( all of which I pine for) this is SO not a priority. It also seems unrealistically priced for today's market, much like BBB.

When I bought my UAD-1 and 1-e cards, they included an excellent suite of software. I then added the Plate 140 'verb. Total cost for each card plus software-$475. Not only was the price point fair, it included practically no-load processing power via PCI.

I believe the market should determine pricing, however I think this product may be overpriced purposefully so as to not completely cannibalize sales or value of existing hardware units.


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, but, if it's as good as you all are saying, I think I'm going to probably have to get the plastic warmed up and ready.

Getting a great digital ITB reverb has been almost a holy grail for me....maybe this is finally it ?

What about a V.I. Control group buy ? (..with the correspondingly heavy discount...?)


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 1, 2010)

germancomponist @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Yeah, you are talking about "this big different" I always was talking about, Frederick.
> 
> The convos are nice and good, but there is "this" different.
> 
> Cheers



Gunther, this is not about typical IR vs algo issue. Frederick also named VSS3, Aether which are not or not only convolution based verbs.

Also please have in mind that the Lexicon plugin is 300MB of size. Do you think this is all and only code? 300MB of lines. That 1/3rd of the whole Waves Mercury suite.

I assume the Lexi is at least a mix of both, but more code and algo based, but still some IRs may play a role here. Or am I wrong?


----------



## _taylor (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a 14 day demo? Are there any restrictions ( silence, beeps..etc)?

Thanks


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 1, 2010)

Geez, the guy's selling crack. I only asked about the price (way competitive too!) and he sent me a demo. 

Now what do I do? Can I wait to install it in a few days? Or are my 14 days already ticking?

I tried to say no. Honest I tried. I never asked for this stuff.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 1, 2010)

synergy543 @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Geez, the guy's selling crack. I only asked about the price (way competitive too!) and he sent me a demo.
> 
> Now what do I do? Can I wait to install it in a few days? Or are my 14 days already ticking?
> 
> I tried to say no. Honest I tried. I never asked for this stuff.



Hey kid - want some candy? :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 1, 2010)

your time does not start till you start the demo which has to come from getting the license on the ilok.

demo is fully functioning.

I should probably post a mix i am working on with it (it also has some UA EMT in it)


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, look how fast the heavy pushers are jumping up to the plate including Alpha Dog (notice the suspicious glasses) and Smooth Fred (flashing his Sunburst Les Paul - I always wanted a Les Paul.)

Candy did you say? OK tell me, will it work in Snow Leopard with my next 64-bit DAW? Cause otherwise, I really don't wanna even try it.

No surround either, but NS had some interesting comments on the GS thread suggesting that true surround is not necessarily a desirable beast as you can't then control how much reverb comes out of each speakers. So, many engineers mixing in surround use separate stereo reverbs. 

Has anyone even yet mixed orchestral mockups in surround?

Plans to release a Larc that would be compatible with the plugins sound pretty cool.

A orchestral mix Alpha Dog? Oh, please do! o/~


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry, just smooth jazz, but you can hear plenty of verb...yes...no?

64 bit SL...in Logic a 32 bit bridge...that's all I know.


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Sorry, just smooth jazz, but you can hear plenty of verb...yes...no?
> 
> 64 bit SL...in Logic a 32 bit bridge...that's all I know.



with and without reverb would be nice!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a ruff mix...excuse the quick trumpet patch, it will be replaced.
I don't have a non verb mix up but you should hear it pretty well here.

http://scoredog.tv/NiteMoves.mp3


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 1, 2010)

Reverb?

I don't hear no stinkin' reverb!

Actually, nice mix. I could stand to hear the guitar a bit more present, not necessarily a lot louder but with some sort of presence applied. The guitar is kinda pulled to the right also. I think it should be more centered - that way whoever the guitar player is would be more featured and sound like less a sideman. 

OK, OT. . .

Returning to Lexicon - if I didn't own the hardware I would be totally satisfied with the plug. There's no way to tell the difference. In fact, _I doubt if there is a difference. _

Also, just to get this off my chest - what's with people on this forum demanding for wet and dry mixes of personal music. C'mon guys, that's up to the manufacturers to do that kind of stuff. 

.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow Craig this sounds great!

Ears being as they are, we all differ. I'm going to have to disagree with our esteemed Jack Weaver and say that I love the mix as is. Everything sits really well spatially in the mix. I realize that this is not complete as you say you're wanting to do more work to it. That said, its sounds really good. Aside from Lexicon magic, this is also attributable to your writing, arrangement, performance and mix choices. Well done.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's some damn sweet candy Craig. o=< Oooo.....so nice!

Makes my speakers sound like a million bucks* 8) .....just like what I heard at the Genelec demo. 

So I don't need new speakers afterall.....more money for candy.

o-[][]-o

*Although I think its your music and not just the reverb that's so sweet.


----------



## garylionelli (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic playing Craig. Superb mix. Great deep bass too, very impressed all-around.


----------



## garylionelli (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic playing Craig. Superb mix. Great deep bass too, very impressed all-around.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 1, 2010)

Waywyn @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you are talking about "this big different" I always was talking about, Frederick.
> ...



I read that Frederick also named Aether and others, but I also know that all these plugs are sounding not as good as Lexicons. For me and my ears: Fact! 

If someone else is not hearing the difference, no one is forced to buy it.

I do not know if it is a mix of both worlds; they say no and why not believe them? A good programming maybe need more size than a 60.- US $ plugin? :mrgreen: o/~


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 1, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> Here is a ruff mix...excuse the quick trumpet patch, it will be replaced.
> I don't have a non verb mix up but you should hear it pretty well here.
> 
> http://scoredog.tv/NiteMoves.mp3



How wonderful, Craig! It caused me a great pleasure to listen.

Great composition, arrangement, guitar playing and MIX! Well done!

Gunther


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 1, 2010)

well done Craig. A must have these verbs. Even if you have the high end Lexicon units its worth it. (Group buy would be awesome but either way a must have)


----------



## _taylor (Feb 2, 2010)

I have yet to pick my jaw up from the floor...


:shock:


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 2, 2010)

Excellent work Craig ! Really beautiful smooth jazz track.

Luv the mix too ! Just as it is. 

I think the folks at Lexicon might be interested in your fine composition and mix as an example of the plug-in at work in this genre...(which exposes the subtleties of the reverb exceptionally well ).....hint...hint...


----------



## Ed (Feb 2, 2010)

Jack Weaver @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> what's with people on this forum demanding for wet and dry mixes of personal music.



Saying it would be nice to hear a dry version as well is not demanding.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

I want to repeat one caveat. As I mentioned earlier I used the UA EMT 250 also. That is a small room sound I used on various perc and drums. Anything larger is the Lex.

I have yet to try it on orch, I guess I should as I am curious to how it will sound but I have been quite happy with convolutions over the years. When I have been at some big orch sessions I have seen engineers use Altiverb to sweeten the tracking session and if it is good enough for them it is good enough for me. Realize they have the option of using hardware too.

If I have time later I will pull the verb off, I did apply some slight mastering and the settings for that were not saved so it will not be exact.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful stuff as usual Craig! Great sounding mix!! Looking forward to trying the Lex myself.

~C


----------



## _taylor (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't get over how good this reverb sounds! Holy shite. 13 days and counting. 

Oh well, another 1,500 I need to spend.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 2, 2010)

_taylor @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> I can't get over how good this reverb sounds! Holy shite. 13 days and counting.
> 
> Oh well, another 1,500 I need to spend.



Damn I just have 12 left! *whines*


----------



## Elfen (Feb 2, 2010)

I wonder how Aether 1.5 will come close to the Lex. I remember reading that the guys that make it saying that they want to upgrade the sound to compete with it. It should be out in a few days.

Hopefully I will not have to spend a grand and more onto a new reverb. :|

Btw great sound and great playing Craig.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 2, 2010)

I brought an engineer friend (does major LA movies) of mine over and we did A/B listening tests with the Lex, Redline,Aether and a few others. We really liked all the verbs but it was clear the lex just had a density and complexness to it the others did not have. Is it a thousand dollars worth of denseness? Depends on application but for many I would think not. Since I am now producing smooth jazz for radio I thought I shouldn't compromise and it will work good on many non orchestral applications. It might be fine with orch too, just have not used it there.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 2, 2010)

Brilliant!! At last the famed and fabulous Lexicon hardware reverb performance at software prices!!  

Crazy, son of bitch, plug-in pricing....... £1200!!


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 2, 2010)

tmhuud @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> ...(Group buy would be awesome but either way a must have)


A Group Buy would be sweet. o-[][]-o 

I wonder if that's something Lexicon would entertain? 

Group Buys have worked out pretty well for many developers such as EW. They sold huge numbers of Gold in their group buy and then I think realized the huge potential of a much larger market.

Hmmmm.....VI-control probably would have good leverage with an EW Hollywood Strings Group Buy too.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2010)

synergy543 @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> tmhuud @ Mon Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > ...(Group buy would be awesome but either way a must have)
> ...



I could see where lex might do the former, given the hefty price point. As to the latter, I'd be pretty surprised.


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 2, 2010)

+1 for Lexi GB- 

ya might want to get some dialogue going on that Nick before one of the Logic forums grabs that potatoe.


----------



## dylandog (Feb 3, 2010)

Lexicon PCM Native Bundle Demo Available at
http://lexiconpro.com/static.php?id=55
Enjoy the 14 day demo! :D


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 3, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> ....64 bit SL...in Logic a 32 bit bridge...that's all I know.


Turns out the Lexicon PCM Native plugin is only 32-bit although 64-bit is planned and will be part of maintenance support. Here is the reply NS sent me on P.78 of the GS thread.

*Nobody Special wrote:*
The plugin is 32-bit. I'm not sure about the Windows side, but I do know that it runs perfectly well under the 64-bit version of Logic9.1 (using a bit of bridge software built into Logic). Since there are so many 32-bit plugs, I don't think it's in the interest of DAW manufacturers to desupport them. So I expect you'll be seeing 32-bit support for quite a while--even when the DAW is 64-bit.

As far as what we're doing, we're looking into 64-bit versions, but we've got a few other outstanding foos we'd like to address first. I see 64-bit as just part of the standard maintenance and support we'll be doing for these plugs, so we won't be coming after you for more money.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 3, 2010)

synergy543 @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> ... but we've got a few other outstanding foos we'd like to address first. ....



Hm, what this means.... . o/~ o=<


----------



## SvK (Feb 3, 2010)

QUESTION:

So is it a full blown PCM96 software version or not?

SvK


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 3, 2010)

SvK @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> So is it a full blown PCM96 software version or not?SvK


Apparently yes. In fact the PCM96 guys are now complaining because the plugin has some software algorithms and "fixes" that are not in their box. They are demanding disounts to purchase the plugin. And apparently there is a flood of PCM96 boxes for sale on GS with prices dropping close to the plugin.

@Germancomposist - It means that you must have "faith" that Lexicon will not commit the faux pas they did before of dropping support for their software. Assuming they follow through, there should eventually be a 64-bit version. I just didn't want to buy software that only lasts the another year or so. See to me, the big problem with software is that there is generally an annual cost associated with upgrading and obsolescence is quite common when the computer hardware or OS changes. Whereas hardware boxes have no associated annual upgrade cost and just keep working...often longer than you wish.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a lexicon guy... have been for YEARS... all my orchestral stuff has Lexicons on it. I downloaded the new plugs and I must say they sound very very good. For me, not having to run mixes 5 times in order to get the stem splits using my Lexicon hardware is worth the price of the plugs.

I still haven't done really deep testing of the plugs vs hardware, but on first and second listens, it sounds like the Lexicons I know.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 3, 2010)

Thonex @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> I'm a lexicon guy... have been for YEARS... all my orchestral stuff has Lexicons on it. I downloaded the new plugs and I must say they sound very very good. For me, not having to run mixes 5 times in order to get the stem splits using my Lexicon hardware is worth the price of the plugs.
> 
> I still haven't done really deep testing of the plugs vs hardware, but on first and second listens, it sounds like the Lexicons I know.
> 
> ...



This is all I needed to hear


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 3, 2010)

Thonex @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> .... but on first and second listens, it sounds like the Lexicons I know. ...



Yes, and also after the third and fourth listens. o/~


----------



## Angel (Feb 3, 2010)

I think, the big point is, you get as many Lexicons as you need and your cpu is fit for.

I will stick to EOS though... I'm not that much into gear


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 3, 2010)

Thonex @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> I'm a lexicon guy... have been for YEARS... all my orchestral stuff has Lexicons on it. I downloaded the new plugs and I must say they sound very very good. For me, not having to run mixes 5 times in order to get the stem splits using my Lexicon hardware is worth the price of the plugs.
> 
> I still haven't done really deep testing of the plugs vs hardware, but on first and second listens, it sounds like the Lexicons I know.
> 
> ...



I just mixed another track today and applied the Lexi plug to my orchestral final mix and on the drums ... and again I could kinda cry that I just have 11 days left :(


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 3, 2010)

Waywyn @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a lexicon guy... have been for YEARS... all my orchestral stuff has Lexicons on it. I downloaded the new plugs and I must say they sound very very good. For me, not having to run mixes 5 times in order to get the stem splits using my Lexicon hardware is worth the price of the plugs.
> ...



Hey Alex, could we hear a little bit of it?

Your Cubase tutorial was awesome, btw. keep 'em coming, please


----------



## ozmorphasis (Feb 3, 2010)

I am in the middle of an orchestral commission, so I don't have hours to spend trying every version and every preset. Can some of you (Thonex, Alex, etc) tell what are some of the most useful presets to start from for various typical orchestral needs?

Thanks


----------



## dss (Feb 3, 2010)

Does it sound better than PCM 90/91 Gothic Hall?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 3, 2010)

Waywyn @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> I just mixed another track today and applied the Lexi plug to my orchestral final mix and on the drums ... and again I could kinda cry that I just have 11 days left :(



Just get the thing already Alex! Its difficult not to like it so why fight it. Sounds great on everything especially lightly with the dry/wet mix set really low. I ended up getting it. If it helps, I think you should too - especially when you consider you would need a stack of hardware units to do what it does. Craig was the other composer I mentioned earlier in the thread who together with me A/B'd all our reverbs against it btw.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 4, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Feb 04 said:


> Waywyn @ Wed Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I just mixed another track today and applied the Lexi plug to my orchestral final mix and on the drums ... and again I could kinda cry that I just have 11 days left :(
> ...



Now I know who got my money printing machine! :D


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 4, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Feb 04 said:


> Just get the thing already Alex!



Now I know who got my money printing machine! :D[/quote]

Yes. What Frederick said... ") This was a true no-brainer for us.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 4, 2010)

First test:

http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload/Building_a_Dream.mp3 (http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload ... _Dream.mp3)

(WIP)


----------



## synthetic (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the PCM96 was a BIG upgrade from the PCM90/91. So a big yes on Gothic Hall. I also think you still need to get the hardware if you want surround reverbs, if that's important to anyone. Also, the PCM96 has chorus, delay, pitch shifting and other stuff you'll probably never use that isn't in the plug-in. Great point about not needing to make multiple passes for stems though, hmmm. 

But most important to me was that it's future proof. Anyone who's invested a bunch of money in a Pro Tools system knows that's just the beginning of the revenue stream for Digi. Constant hardware and software upgrades, upgrades to support new operating systems, which isn't compatible with your old hardware, etc. So I like the fact that my PCM96S has analog ins and outs available, so it will never be obsolete in my lifetime. I hate spending a bunch of money on software when it may not work in the future. They stop making/supporting it, everyone drops Audio Unit 1.0 support or something, and you can't use your reverb anymore. All software has a shelf life of like 5-10 years max. $1500 isn't that much money, but something to consider when there is a hardware alternative. 

I know, I sound really old right now. Or like I've spent the last few days trying to sell pro audio gear to guys who say, "but, with Pro Tools..."


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 4, 2010)

Most of my Hardware has not lasted 10 yrs with my mic pres being the lone exception (not saying one should work the way I do). I traded in my PCM 90 yrs ago with no regrets. My guess is at some point if I have to have the verbs as part of my setup I will just have to keep the antiquated computer around longer and port it in with hopefully no latency.

I realize 1500 bucks is a big price tag but if you try you will find it for less.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 4, 2010)

Craig, I had downloaded your piece what you had posted here, and I am listening very often to it, because I like it so very much!

Thanks again for posting this!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks!

I am glad you and others are liking the piece...


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 5, 2010)

just been mucking around with it here. i have been a big lexicon fan for years, and i have an outboard unit that i have preferred over my convolution reverbs, and even when i am using convo my go to IR is a PCM91 large hall for tails.

yet lately i have also been mucking around with the fabrik R reverb (on the grounds that it has the same or similar reverbs as the TC6000) and i have to say, although its early days i am preferring the fabrik. the fabrik seems to be airier and more spacious.

some caveats to that: i probably need to learn how better to drive the lexicons, and it is not straight A/Bing because i am having to use 2 instances of lexs as opposed to the 1 of fabrik.

i vastly prefer the GUI of the lexs however. i can see myself eventually going down that road.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 5, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> yet lately i have also been mucking around with the fabrik R reverb (on the grounds that it has the same or similar reverbs as the TC6000) and i have to say, although its early days i am preferring the fabrik. the fabrik seems to be airier and more spacious.
> 
> some caveats to that: i probably need to learn how better to drive the lexicons, and it is not straight A/Bing because i am having to use 2 instances of lexs as opposed to the 1 of fabrik.



stevenson-again,

is there a demo of the fabric R anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 5, 2010)

i posted a remix of an old cue that used it in the configuration i am enjoying at the moment in the members composition review. look for the thread 'my cheif gripe with LASS...'

it has some solo violin in it btw...

it uses the fabrik - i am using the plate reverb and i am summing in the virtual desk. also there for purposes of comparison (though not between reverbs) is my outboard lexicon. there is a lushness i find hard to beat with the lex reverb, but just at the moment, and despite having the lexicon plug demos i am going back to the fabrik. it's just a touch glossier and giving me a little more air.

but as i say it is not a perfect comparison. i have not given up on the lex by any means. just surprised that the fabrik was stacking up as well as it is.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 5, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> i posted a remix of an old cue that used it in the configuration i am enjoying at the moment in the members composition review. look for the thread 'my cheif gripe with LASS...'
> 
> it has some solo violin in it btw...
> 
> ...



I remember the cue and how the rv made it sing. What I had been looking for was a software demo of the fabrik but it seems you have the full version anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 5, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> i posted a remix of an old cue that used it in the configuration i am enjoying at the moment in the members composition review. look for the thread 'my cheif gripe with LASS...'
> 
> it has some solo violin in it btw...
> 
> ...



It's funny how taste differs, but to be honest the Fabrik reverb isn't even worth to be mentioned here. I know taste differs and of course luckily it does, otherwise we would all boringly sound the same ... but to me the Fabrik reverb failed, especially against the Lexicon reverb.

So, why did it fail. I just want to explain how I judge reverb. However I am not really sure HOW people generally do, but I try.

The mud/swamp:

- Does the reverb support my signal or does it simple mud my signal or even swallows complete frequency information.

- Does the reverb makes my track "swim" or does it just add fulness and richness to it


The tail:

- How does the tail sound? Is it nice, rich and warm or does it change the signal to kind of a phasey or metallic character.

- HOW DOES IT FADE!! Probably the most important thing. Is the reverb simply fading out badly so you even hear the tail dissapear .. or does it smoothly and constantly fade away until you have to focus hard with your ears to grab the last acoustical signals

- Do I hear fragments in the tail? Are there badly repeating delays in there?

Another thing which I pay lots of attention to is the way a signal is being treated in a general mix. Yesterday I was mixing a trailer track with drums in it. I added a nice, more bright plate to the mix and I was able to hear even 17% of reverb signal while the orchestra and percussions where slammin' around.




So if I check out the Fabrik reverb, all I hear is a clunky muddy metallic tail which almost notches out whole frequencies. No matter what I try, no matter how much warmth I try to add - I can't get a good signal. IF you are really want to use a good TC reverb, check out VSS3 or even the MegaVerb with the TC Poco plugins is quite nice. To be honest I need to check the Fabrik within a mix ... but when I don't even get a nice signal with a single instrument I usually stop testing.

Of course this is all my personal opinion, but so far, during my tests I got the nicest result out of EOS (only speaking of algo reverbs here and leaving the Lexi aside).

I am also trying desperately to find a reverb which might compete with the Lexi - but so far I failed


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh one more thing. The funniest thing is - although this might be a buffer system related problem here - I am not even able to play live with the Fabrik since the delay is around (felt) 40-60ms, while every other plugin works nice and tight.


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 5, 2010)

Waywyn @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> ...It's funny how taste differs, but to be honest the Fabrik reverb isn't even worth to be mentioned here. I know taste differs and of course luckily it does, otherwise we would all boringly sound the same ... but to me the Fabrik reverb failed, especially against the Lexicon reverb.
> 
> So, why did it fail ?.....



I have to agree with Alex here regarding the Fabrik R.

My main reason is similar. The Fabrik R suffers from a similar issue that most software reverbs suffer from....they just "go away" in a mix. In fact, most software reverbs disappear without really adding much of the benefit we want from a really good reverb. Lushness, width, and a real sense of space. It's quite astonishing that when I patch ol' my Lexicon MPX1 in on a track, I almost always go "wow !"

But, I wouldn't necessarily dismiss a reverb because of a "ringing" tail though. TC's DVR2 plate rings a bit within the tail, but, what a beautiful reverb on vox and horns in a mix. Especially with the transformer on.

So far my go-to reverbs are the Redline (formerly the R66), EOS, Classicverb, UAD Plate 140 (very occasionally) and a convolution reverb. Although I have the VSS3, NonLin2, I find I'm going to those reverbs less and less.

I'm waiting for the right moment to give the Lexicon plug a try. 14 days goes by quick.


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 5, 2010)

as it happens, i just came to post a similar finding to what alex is talking about. initially i found i couldn't get the nice space i had with the fabrik plate, but i then came to remixing another old cue that has a surge at the end and by golly you are quite right. a nasty metallic ringing i didn't like at all - the lexicon plug just gorgeous.

however, while i don't get the ringing with the fabrik hall, i am getting some odd modulations i am not so sure about. i just don't know enough about how to drive either of these plugs but the long and the short of it is, without doing too much tweaking the lexs seem to be set up right.

i completely agree about just dialling in the old lex units and going 'oh yeah baby, baby'. i have done that many times myself and in fact done some blind A/B testing and found everyone coming down on the side of OTB with my outboard lex. i am not sure about disregarding the fabrik entirely. my bet is that like the cheaper lex units, the reverb algos are pretty much the same.

i was impressed by the fact that actually in a couple of cases i gave the fabrik the nod. but now i have heard how it can be nasty i shall be much more circumspect.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 5, 2010)

Waywyn @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> I am also trying desperately to find a reverb which might compete with the Lexi - but so far I failed



Good luck. Again, I really didn't want to like it because of the price point. We tried for the entire length of the demo to get close. From what we tested, its possible to get a small percentage of the tails and soft round reflections emulated - but still were not able to nail it. Between us, we tested: Redline, Aether, EMT250, VSS3, and several convolution engines (Wizoo W2, Altiverb, Waves IR-1, Space Designer using true stereo IR libraries). Craig also brought in an engineer buddy of his so we essentially had 3 sets of ears on it. As far as algorithmic reverbs went, to us anyway, Lexicon won hands down. Craig bought his and I followed soon after. 2nd place was UA EMT 250 as a great addition to Lexicon algos (we already had it).

In review, I still think the Bricasti True Stereo IR library suits orchestral - especially the shorter reverbs for adding early and loose reflections to dry libraries. I also personally thought the plate emulations in Aether sounded nice and authentic. Although both of these uses are also well covered by lexi.

edit: It's important to point out that the street prices are below retail. Shop around.


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 5, 2010)

i have to say i think fred is right. but i also think it is a near thing at times. i have prepared 4 mixes; 2 lex reverbs 1 plate 1 hall, and 2 fabriks 1 plate and 1 hall. i am not normally that anal, but i had the mix up and was playing around with reverbs anyway.

would anybody be interested in a blind test? i won't annoy anyone with them unless there was genuine interest.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this is a good idea. Maybe you make a poll thread..?


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 5, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> i have to say i think fred is right. but i also think it is a near thing at times. i have prepared 4 mixes; 2 lex reverbs 1 plate 1 hall, and 2 fabriks 1 plate and 1 hall. i am not normally that anal, but i had the mix up and was playing around with reverbs anyway.
> 
> would anybody be interested in a blind test? i won't annoy anyone with them unless there was genuine interest.



Just in case you do a blind test, I would suggest to do it on fullmixes or at least full ensembles. In my opinion all the IR stuff, EOS, Altiverb etc. sounds nice. Its like watching the color "purple". Okay nice, the purple looks good on its own, but how does it look on that basic brown floor/ white wall/ dark ceiling etc. ... it is a matter of how it comes alive in a mix or how it boosts a certain instrument inside a mix.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 5, 2010)

Waywyn @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> Just in case you do a blind test, I would suggest to do it on fullmixes or at least full ensembles. In my opinion all the IR stuff, EOS, Altiverb etc. sounds nice. Its like watching the color "purple". Okay nice, the purple looks good on its own, but how does it look on that basic brown floor/ white wall/ dark ceiling etc. ... it is a matter of how it comes alive in a mix or how it boosts a certain instrument inside a mix.



Good point!

Today someone told me he tested different reverbs only with a drum sample...., opssssss.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 5, 2010)

germancomponist @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> Waywyn @ Fri Feb 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case you do a blind test, I would suggest to do it on fullmixes or at least full ensembles. In my opinion all the IR stuff, EOS, Altiverb etc. sounds nice. Its like watching the color "purple". Okay nice, the purple looks good on its own, but how does it look on that basic brown floor/ white wall/ dark ceiling etc. ... it is a matter of how it comes alive in a mix or how it boosts a certain instrument inside a mix.
> ...



Yeh, HUUUUGE mistake ... I would NEVER work which someone doing this!!!

Just kiddin, but I think you somehow don't get the point, Gunther.

There is nothing wrong by testing reverb on just drums or just a snare ... maybe because that guy wanted to check what reverb sounded best on a drum sample maybe?   

In this/the threads case it is a slightly different matter. Every reverb will sounds nice in a way on drums or any other single or solo instrument, this is just a matter of taste.

What speaks for the quality of e.g. Lexicon is - and this is actually the TRUE gem of a reverb for me - that it just adds space, depths, warmth and spatial information to a track ... not how verby or roomy something gets.

While the Lexi plugin still sounds nice on a track with even up to 50% wet, it gets totally blurry and washed with others or cheaper reverbs.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 5, 2010)

Hehe, I got the point; that was exactly what I mean, Alex. To test only with a drum sample means nothing for me.

To test a reverb can only be done as you described here and with some other cool things.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2010)

How do you guys get it to run in demo mode?


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 5, 2010)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Feb 04 said:


> First test:
> 
> http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload/Building_a_Dream.mp3 (http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload ... _Dream.mp3)
> 
> (WIP)


This song caught my attention,it's just worth mentioning. And odd I'm the only one


What was used here, and what is wip?


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 5, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> How do you guys get it to run in demo mode?



Hey Ned, drop a PM to Tony .. he is around on that thread, too.
He helped to me set it up for a 14 day trial. In the meantime there should be other solutions but Tony was fast and very friendly!


----------



## _taylor (Feb 5, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> How do you guys get it to run in demo mode?



You need to put it onto your ilok account. Details are here http://www.lexiconpro.com/static.php?id=55


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 5, 2010)

> Just in case you do a blind test, I would suggest to do it on fullmixes or at least full ensembles.



oh for sure absolutely. the mix i was mucking around with is not a bad choice - it has some nice slow strings, a bit of piano alla newman intimate sound, a bit of drummy-ness and some brass swells. particualrly interesting is the the surge at the end, because that leaves the reverb trail. i am sure there are better mixes to test with but this the one that came up for me today.

i'll put up a post in the mixing discussions section tomorrow. i think you'll be able to pick the lex's though. they really are fabulous. but - you know the fabrik wasn't too bad either - be interesting to see what you think.


----------



## dylandog (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Lexicon PCM Native Reverb Plug-In 
Posted: Wed Feb 03, 2010 12:16 pm	*
Lexicon PCM Native Bundle Demo Available at *
http://lexiconpro.com/static.php?id=55 
Enjoy the 14 day demo!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2010)

_taylor @ 5/2/2010 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 05 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you guys get it to run in demo mode?
> ...



Thanks, that did it! 

In the end, I think I'll stick with Altiverb. I find the Lexicon sound too bright, too metallic to my ears.


----------



## jeffc (Feb 5, 2010)

Anybody know where to get the best deal on this?


----------



## d-dmusic (Feb 5, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> > Oh one more thing. The funniest thing is - although this might be a buffer system related problem here - I am not even able to play live with the Fabrik since the delay is around (felt) 40-60ms, while every other plugin works nice and tight.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes - the plug is unusable in the DAW......



Not to de-rail the thread, but, both the Fabrik C (which I own) and the Fabrik R exhibited some serious issues in earlier versions on the Powercore Firewire. During a project, using the PoCo Fabrik C extensively, but, way within the limits of the system, the PoCo FW would "lose" synch with the host and a horrible, gritty, digital hash would start. The only way out was a complete shutdown of the Powercore and a Re-Start of the computer. Sometimes not even then. Software version 3.1.0.21 is, so far, very liveable. I get it occasionally, but, very infrequently.


----------



## dylandog (Feb 5, 2010)

http://plugindiscounts.com/

tony will give you a great deal


----------



## _taylor (Feb 5, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> _taylor @ 5/2/2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Feb 05 said:
> ...



Fastest demo test ever! :shock: :mrgreen: 

Metallic and bright are 2 words that never crossed my mind when using it, but as said before, it's all about choices and preference.

I love this thing, too bad it's out of my budget for the time being. :cry:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 5, 2010)

_taylor @ 5/2/2010 said:


> Fastest demo test ever! :shock: :mrgreen:



Ha! Yeah, I know. I just A/B'd a bunch of audiofiles with Altiverb. I guess my ears have gotten too used to convolution.


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 7, 2010)

ok i have stuck up some blind tests in the mixing discussions area. i am guarantee you will pick the which is the lex out of the plates, but you might be less certain of the halls. 

without knowing which is which for sure you might be able to be honest about what you hear. i am pretty certain most people will guess right, but you might have to stop and ask yourself which you prefer. if THEN you come down on the side of what turns out to be the lexicon you can ask by a long stretch or was it marginal.

even if it is marginal i know that lexicon are likely to be picking up another customer this year.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 7, 2010)

funny I don't use the plates that much, go to the EMT 250 for those, i do use the halls.


----------



## cc64 (Feb 7, 2010)

Downloaded the Demo.

Sounds great. Anyone know for about how much money do these plugs go for?

TIA

Claude


----------



## bryla (Feb 7, 2010)

check some of the first few pages or go to the products website.... it has been mentioned quite some times


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 7, 2010)

Just tried it, IMO best reverb plugin I ever used.

Bye bye altiverb!


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 7, 2010)

Still can't get it to run in Nuendo 4 64bit (Win7). DylanDog - any ideas? 

I've got an M3000; but it looks like street price on the M4000 is the same price as the Lexi plug, decisions, decisions. But if the Lexi is sniffy about 64bit Win 7, then hardware might be the best option for the moment.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 8, 2010)

audun jemtland @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Thu Feb 04 said:
> 
> 
> > First test:
> ...



I wasn't looking for attention just a quick experiment using Lexicon Random medium Hall.

Anyway I am glad I caught yours 

I used for this piece LASS alone and a Custom piano Horn Section (which comes in on the second phrase).

WIP = Work in Progress

The reverbs I used were a very dry-ish and short Altiverb just to place the string and brass in place and the Lexicon which gave the main reverb sound.


----------



## dylandog (Feb 9, 2010)

We'll be looking into it in the following 2 weeks.
We'll keep the boards posted


----------



## cc64 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

I,m really loving these plugs. Only problem i have with them is that when you hit stop, you don't hear the tails...The reverbs are only active in play.

Anybody else?

best,

Claude


----------



## Ed (Feb 10, 2010)

cc64 @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I,m really loving these plugs. Only problem i have with them is that when you hit stop, you don't hear the tails...The reverbs are only active in play.
> 
> Anybody else?



What sequencer do you use??


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 10, 2010)

I can replicate this if I put the lexi plug directly on an instrument in the sequence. If you put the Lexi on a bus however and output to it or send to it, you should be able to hear the tails.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 10, 2010)

Hans Adamson @ Tue Feb 09 said:


> Will the Lexicon software version include presets from the hardware units typically used for country, pop, R&B etc, or is it more geared towards orchestral use?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Hans, you may want to try out the demo - that will answer more questions than what we could probably add. 

The presets seem fairly generic - you get seven separate plug-ins based on Chamber, Concert Hall, Lex Hall, Lex Plate, Random Hall, Room, and Vintage Plate - and the presets have many parameters to adjust including modulation and tall/width controls. Whatever you're looking for in a reverb you'll find it somewhere in here - for orchestral, probably Random Hall with the wet/dry mix dialed down low and for pop/r&b, the Lex Room, Chamber and Hall are really nice.


----------



## cc64 (Feb 10, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> I can replicate this if I put the lexi plug directly on an instrument in the sequence. If you put the Lexi on a bus however and output to it or send to it, you should be able to hear the tails.



Thanks Frederick,

I'm bussing it to an aux that is in DP's V-Rack. Tried bussing it to an aux that is directly in the mixer, same results no tails.

Even tried to see what it would do directly in a track insert. Same thing.

Weird maybe it's a prefs thing in the plug? Reverb works fine in play mode though...

Best,

Claude


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Frederick.


----------



## caseyjames (Feb 10, 2010)

Which of the verbs presets would you all recommend for that 80's John Carpenter synth soundtrack type sound? Would that be the EM7 presets? Or the Chamber?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 10, 2010)

cc64 @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> Weird maybe it's a prefs thing in the plug? Reverb works fine in play mode though...



Hi Claude, 

The more I think about it, this may be a bug specific to the plugin in DP's environment. I cannot replicate the issue here with Logic so you may want to contact Lexi and let them know - see if they have any workarounds. They've been great to work with so far - tell them you're a prospective customer and I'm sure they'll get right on it


----------



## cc64 (Feb 10, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> Hi Claude,
> 
> The more I think about it, this may be a bug specific to the plugin in DP's environment. I cannot replicate the issue here with Logic so you may want to contact Lexi and let them know - see if they have any workarounds. They've been great to work with so far - tell them you're a prospective customer and I'm sure they'll get right on it



Frederick,

i think you're right about it being DP specific because i routed Kontakt in Bidule directly into the Lex(also in bidule) and pressing stop does not cut off the reverb tail.

Thanks!

Claude


----------



## EnTaroAdun (Feb 14, 2010)

germancomponist @ 2010-02-05 said:


> Today someone told me he tested different reverbs only with a drum sample...., opssssss.


No, I told you, that I did a test with a drumloop and a solo cello.

Besides that, it might have made sense to mention, what exactly I was testing back then.
I was checking if different convolution reverbs would produce different results with the same IRs (like some people claim ... well, _you_ for example :roll. And the answer is "No, they don't." (at least none of the ones I tested). I confirmed that some days ago by doing a proper null-test (between Reverberate and W2).



When I test a reverb about its quality, I usually start with a drumloop and small rooms, since that's where most algoverbs fail. But then I also test loads of other signals, and if it works on single signals I try to use it in a mix.


----------



## Niah (Feb 14, 2010)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Feb 04 said:


> First test:
> 
> http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload/Building_a_Dream.mp3 (http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload ... _Dream.mp3)
> 
> (WIP)



I loved this piece Pedro and the sound is great.

Thanks for posting

Um abraço


----------



## _taylor (Mar 10, 2010)

Lexicon LXP native $399! 


http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i- ... ATBUN-LIST

=o


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 10, 2010)

_taylor @ Thu Mar 11 said:


> Lexicon LXP native $399!
> 
> 
> http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i- ... ATBUN-LIST
> ...



Be aware this is a reduced bundle though (of course).


----------



## d-dmusic (Mar 10, 2010)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Feb 04 said:


> First test:
> 
> http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload/Building_a_Dream.mp3 (http://www.musicbypedro.com/0000_upload ... _Dream.mp3)



Very nice work Pedro. 

It's hard to assess the Lexicon in there without hearing a bit of the piece dry and then wet. It seems that the space is quite natural though. I don't really "notice" it and go "Wow" or anything. 

Those are the LASS strings ? They sound quite good !


----------



## _taylor (Mar 10, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Wed Mar 10 said:


> _taylor @ Thu Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Lexicon LXP native $399!
> ...


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 11, 2010)

_taylor @ Thu Mar 11 said:


>



HAHAHAHA ... :mrgreen: =o


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 11, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Wed Mar 10 said:


> _taylor @ Thu Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Lexicon LXP native $399!
> ...


Hannes,

What's the difference compared to the full version?

/Hans


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 11, 2010)

Hans Adamson @ Thu Mar 11 said:


> What's the difference compared to the full version?
> 
> /Hans



Hans, since it is not up on Lexicon's website yet I have only second hand information. Somebody over in gearslutz wrote that in this LXR version there are not only fewer but also different algorithms, so they sound different ... but it is all hearsay so far ...


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 11, 2010)

Lexicon http://www.samplicity.com/wp-content/uploads/l96_demo_anechoic_medium_large_hall_onoff.mp3 (on/off demo)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 11, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 11 said:


> Hans Adamson @ Thu Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference compared to the full version?
> ...


Thanks Hannes,

I found the Gearslutz thread. The cheap version appears to be a software version of Lexicon's cheaper hardware reverbs, not the PCM series unfortunately... :(


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 11, 2010)

Emanuel @ Thu Mar 11 said:


> Lexicon http://www.samplicity.com/wp-content/uploads/l96_demo_anechoic_medium_large_hall_onoff.mp3 (on/off demo)



Emanuel, I have wondered before about the genesis of this recording. Can you talk about it?


----------



## dylandog (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't get too hung up on the LXP "name"...
we had to call it something....
This is based off of NEW technology....
we've honestly been spending more time on making it the best sounding reverb at a much more affordable price point than a new name :D 
To say what this algorithm is missing compared to the PCM algorithms i'll say that there is no early/late eq section, infinite switches, or tail width params, and the Room algorithm is TOTALLY different...4 new algorithms and about 240 presets to get you rocking asap.! Real Time displays and easy navigation...DAW portable presets... ability to reverse and invert reflections...with still, tons of control
I just wanted to chime in to give all of you a bit of an idea of what's to come.
I would reserve judgement until public demo time... which should happen in about 2 weeks... some time shortly after the germany show.
I promise, this reverb will blow away anything at the price point.
check the website this coming friday for more details!
cheers 0oD


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm eager to hear. The Big Dawg is out of my reach. This puppy might be just the ticket.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 12, 2010)

Emmanuel-I assume you and Hannes are busily PMing, but your on/off demo really opened my eyes. wow. Great learning experience, thank you!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm jumping in without reading the rest of this thread, but Gunther, you probably wouldn't know if you were listening to a sample of the Lexicon reverb or the Lexicon itself.

There are differences (notably the Spin parameter), but the big difference is that you have more control over the actual Lexicon than over the convolution.

I'd also comment that even though we're listening critically, if you say you like the reverb then it's not good (in the context of orchestral samples - obviously I'm not talking about production effect reverb).

It's sort of like saying "Nice face lift! I like that much better than So-and-so's!"


----------



## _taylor (Mar 12, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 11 said:


> HAHAHAHA ... :mrgreen: =o




0oD 


I'm reserving my judgments until I can hear it in action..


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 12, 2010)

_taylor @ Fri Mar 12 said:


> I'm reserving my judgments until I can hear it in action..



No better way than to get a working demo and try it yourself.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 13, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> Emmanuel-I assume you and Hannes are busily PMing, but your on/off demo really opened my eyes. wow. Great learning experience, thank you!



hehe, I was indeed teasing the people who say that convo reverbs have a "certain" sound.


----------



## AR (Mar 13, 2010)

...a question for Lexicon Users:


How do you setup your Reverb?


...I use it always on LASS. But the strings are too much up-front.
Which Preset do you load to mix it with your strings so they blend well with (for example Symphobia)?


Greets
AR


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi dylandog,

thank you for your insider information, much appreciated.



dylandog @ Sat Mar 13 said:


> i'll say that there is no early/late eq section, infinite switches



Infinite switches? What sort of switches are meant here please?


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 13, 2010)

Dylan, do you know whether the 64bit Windows issue is resolved yet please? 

Cheers


----------



## dylandog (Mar 13, 2010)

infinite switches allows a user to capture what is inside of the reverb tail and have it recirculate forever... it's a very cool effect and you can find THAT inside of the PCM Native reverb :wink:
has anyone in the forum used that feature on the PCM plug?


----------



## dylandog (Mar 13, 2010)

Also,
Lex has a new online store where you can purchase the activation key directly from their site.

http://lexiconpro.com/product.php?id=163

There is a bit of an extra convenience charge associated with it..but if you need it now..you can have it!
8)


----------



## dylandog (Mar 24, 2010)

*LXP is coming*

1st YouTube Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiE5DYfOUYg 

This powerhouse bundle delivers 4 signature Lexicon reverb plug-ins with over 200 of the most versatile and finely-crafted studio presets. Designed to bring the highest level of sonic quality and function to all your audio applications, the LXP Native Reverb Bundle will take center stage in your DAW. 

4 legendary Lexicon Reverbs 
Chamber 
Room 
Hall 
Plate 

Over 200 brilliantly-crafted studio presets 
Multi-platform compatibility (Windows XP, Vista, and 7; Mac OSX 10.4, 10.5, 10.6, PowerPC and Intel) 
Formats that work seamlessly in any VST, Audio Unit, or RTAS compatible DAW 
Graphical real-time display illustrating the frequency stages of each algorithm 
Presets can be stored in a DAW independent format which allows custom presets to be transferred between any DAWs 
Full parameter control and automation 
Input and output meters for quick assessment of audio levels going to and from the reverb 
iLok authorized 

MSRP $749 
To be shipping the First week of May


----------



## d-dmusic (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Guys :
It's my first time using an iLok authorization. I wanted to try this thing but no instructions are given on how to obtain an iLok demo code. 
Any help would be appreciated. :oops:


----------



## _taylor (Mar 26, 2010)

d-dmusic @ Fri Mar 26 said:


> Hey Guys :
> It's my first time using an iLok authorization. I wanted to try this thing but no instructions are given on how to obtain an iLok demo code.
> Any help would be appreciated. :oops:





http://lexiconpro.com/static.php?id=55


----------



## d-dmusic (Mar 26, 2010)

ah-ha-ha.......taylor......many thanks. o-[][]-o


----------



## shakuman (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi.
I love it but it dosn't work in Cubase 5 64bit always crash and asking to end the program even with jbridge! but it works fine with VE Pro 64bit and jbridge..
Windows vista ultimate 64bit,Cubase5 64bit.

Shakuman.


----------



## dylandog (Mar 30, 2010)

We've had problems with that 64 bit bridge that we are actively tracking down.


----------



## dylandog (May 1, 2010)

New Audio Samples of the LXP are now posted on Lexicon's youtube channel.
make sure to subscribe to be notified when new ones are loaded.

http://www.youtube.com/user/LexiconPro
0oD


----------

